# sistema de encendido dis para lanos o corsa ,¿como modificarlo?



## ingenius (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola a todos soy nuevo por acá, encontré este foro y es muy bueno. mi consulta es la siguiente,¿sabe alguien que modulo de encendido le puedo adaptar a un Daewoo lanos para poder colocarle una bobina de alta? lo que pasa es que la bobina original viene con el modulo incluido y tengo una bobina de alta doble para colocarle, se que está el MSD 62112 pero igual es caro. La señal que tengo de salida del computador del auto para comandar el modulo es un pulso de 0 a 2.2 volt., gracias de antemano, en todo caso el sistema es el mismo que el del chevrolet corsa.


----------



## marcelorenz (Mar 31, 2012)

el corsa es conosido por quemar bobinas, ya que estan soportadas por la tapa de cilindros y la temperatura del motor las termina rompiendo.

si la bobina que tenes es de 3 cables es solo un positivo de contacto y 2 entradas desde los modulos de encendido.

si la bobina es de 4 cables, las señales son de 12V desde contacto, masa, y 2 señales de baja tension que disparan los modulos internos de la bobina.
la señal que envia la ecu a la bobina es de 0 a 5V, con un tiempo ON de aproximadamente 1.8ms, al caer esa señal desde los 5V a los 0V salta la chispa.

el modulo de encendido de las bobinas de corsa incoroporan una proteccion que si la señal de entrada desde la ecu dura mas de 1 segundo, el modulo corta por proteccion.


----------



## ingenius (Mar 31, 2012)

si eso lo tengo claro, disculpa, gracias por responder, pero mi duda es que modulo puedo adaptarle para levantar chispa con una bobina MSD DIS,  no se, por ejemplo de un hyundai elantra, un  Volvo antiguo que tambien tenian modulos de encendidos, por lo que expliqué al principio no kiero gastar tanto dinero si puedo hacer algunas modificaciones, he buscado por varios lados y no he encontrado algo, creo que al solucionar este problemita hay muchos corsas que creo que lo harian. saludos.


----------



## marcelorenz (Mar 31, 2012)

lo mas barato, si te das maña es poner 2 igbt en un disipador, y listo, existen igbt que funcionan correctamente con señales de gate de 5v.

lo otro es poner modulos de vw, son baratos, pero creo que la entrada es invertida a lo que necesitas vos, asi que tendrias que poner 2 transistores a la entrada que inviertan la señal.


----------



## ingenius (Abr 1, 2012)

gracias te lo agradezco,  lo haré y comentaré como me fué, saludos.


----------

